# new flywheel/clutch tool



## backhoelover (Aug 20, 2016)

just found a new tool to take off flywheel and clutches. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/USED-STIHL-...120130?hash=item281de33042:g:iD4AAOSwMNxXUI37


----------



## DND 9000 (Aug 21, 2016)

crankshafts, flywheels and clutches will be twisted!


----------



## ANewSawyer (Aug 24, 2016)

Good golly Miss Molly! Wonder what the torque spec is for that?!


----------

